# OT: Major Trade Rumor.



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

This is from Fox sports, so take it FWIW.

Fox is claiming confirmation from 3 sources that a T'Wolves/Celtics deal is going down in the next 48 hours.

The core of the deal is Garnett to Boston, with Jefferson, Rondo, and Theo's expiring deal going to the Wolves. Other player/picks may be involved.

Not sure how seriously I take this. IF it is true, the Celtics suddenly become relevant again. A KG/Pierce/Allen core should be enough to win the east, even with a weak supporting cast.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

:lol: @ McHale.

Bassy at PG for the Celtics?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

wow...how bad would the Twolves be?...works for me, only makes our path in the West easier. Seems like a pretty bad deal for Minny though.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2954127

ESPN says Green and Telfair instead of Rondo.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2954127
> 
> ESPN says Green and Telfair instead of Rondo.



thats good i love rondo


and ya talk bout Boston! KG/Pierce/Allen

geeze


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Enough Of The Kg Threads!!! :azdaja: 

lol, seriously though.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Rondo, Pruitt
Allen, T. Allen
Pierce, Gomes
KG, Powe
Perkins, Davis


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

they'd be smart to sign brevin knight for at least a year or two. He's only 30 and is a pretty good pg, although defensively a team of Knight, Allen, Pierce would be awful.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

number1pick said:


> they'd be smart to sign brevin knight for at least a year or two. He's only 30 and is a pretty good pg, although defensively a team of Knight, Allen, Pierce would be awful.


I think they have a more pressing need at center than at PG. If KG was aboard, I'm sure Brown or Webber would agree to come over at start at center.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Knight is a competent defender, but I prefer Charlie Bell, because he is a better fit for the offense since he will allow Pierce to run the offense and he will hit open perimeter shots.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Premier said:


> Knight is a competent defender, but I prefer Charlie Bell, because he is a better fit for the offense since he will allow Pierce to run the offense and he will hit open perimeter shots.


There must be something wrong if u want a shoot first PG over a pass first pg when you have 3 volume shooters on a team. Knight is only good from the freethrow line in for shooting but he has amazing court awareness. He can also take a player off the dribble if he really really tries.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's all about double teams. Our point guard will be left wide open. We need a guy that can take advantage of this. Pierce, Garnett, and Allen create for themselves and others. A point guard that tends to dominate the ball is rather unnecessary.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

hrm, i thought KG swore up n down he'd never play for them or resign with them (duh)

maybe things changed since Ray turned up


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Premier said:


> It's all about double teams. Our point guard will be left wide open. We need a guy that can take advantage of this. Pierce, Garnett, and Allen create for themselves and others. A point guard that tends to dominate the ball is rather unnecessary.



he's right, the PG will be left wide open, and they cant trust Rondo with that, he has no mid-range/3 pt game whatsoever


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Interesting twist:



> This deal has been rumored for most of the summer, but according to sources with direct knowledge of the situation, the main hold up had been the negotiation of a contract extension for Garnett. According to this source, Garnett’s camp is asking for a 5 year extension worth 125 million dollars. Whether or not the two parties have altered the initial proposal or agreed to it is not known, but apparently some accord has been reached. Garnett has an opt-clause in his contract for next season that he has essentially been using as leverage to get traded and secure his financial future with the team that acquires his services.


From:http://draftexpress.com/blogs.php?blogid=8


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

haha wow how desperate has boston become? They are just adding a little boost to their roster but it wont last long. KG, Pierce, and Allen are aging fast :biggrin:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Im not sold on this yet for Boston. Yes, they would have a DAMN good trio for a few years but in my opinion, PG and C are easily the most important positions in the game and if this trade goes threw they'd have well below average players starting there. Not to mention the lack of depth. Of course I'd rather have the problem of needing to fill the gaps around stars then the other way around but I dont think this trade alone will make them a serious contender. I'll wait and see how they fill those spots and address the thinness of the roster before judging the impact of this trade.

It looks great in theory but so does communism. 

As far is the Wolves are concerned... why not? I'll take Jefferson + a couple decent young players and a 1st rounder or two over most other realistic trades out there for Garnett. Clearly Minnesota needs to be in a win 5 years from now mode if they really are ready to pawn off Garnett.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Im not sold on this yet for Boston. Yes, they would have a DAMN good trio for a few years but in my opinion, PG and C are easily the most important positions in the game and if this trade goes threw they'd have well below average players starting there. Not to mention the lack of depth. Of course I'd rather have the problem of needing to fill the gaps around stars then the other way around but I dont think this trade alone will make them a serious contender. I'll wait and see how they fill those spots and address the thinness of the roster before judging the impact of this trade.
> 
> It looks great in theory but so does communism.
> 
> As far is the Wolves are concerned... why not? I'll take Jefferson + a couple decent young players and a 1st rounder or two over most other realistic trades out there for Garnett. Clearly Minnesota needs to be in a win 5 years from now mode if they really are ready to pawn off Garnett.


If this goes down, it will basically be 3 guys that went directly from High School to the NBA for KG (Who went directly from high school)But kG was different. He was ready. He was mentally tough. Not sure the others ever will be. I think Ainge was pumping up Green and Jeffereson more than they deserved so he could trade them. Great trade for Boston. You can always replace good players. Hard to replace great players.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> and secure his financial future


so, he has made what, $200M so far in the nba (+shoe deals etc.), how much more does he need to feel "secure" ?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

if KG asks for a 125 million dollar extension, he's basically showing he doesn't understand why it is that the Twolves haven't been able to get anyone decent to play with him (along with the Joe Smith fiasco, and McHale being a tool).


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Allen, Pierce, and KG all on the same squad in the East could and should be a serious contender to make it to the finals... but they'd still get beat by whatever team makes it out of the West due to lack of defense.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

This is definitely good for Boston...

Keep in mind they have Pierce and Allen and a bunch of young talent that isn't really that great.

They're caught in between winning now and winning later with their current roster and don't have a lot of time to waffle.

It makes a lot of sense to deal away some of that youth (None of these guys are even Top 10 picks!) for a player that fits the same window as the other stars of the team.

If nothing else, it makes them relevant again and gets fans getting excited about the team. You don't have to win a title to be a success - getting to the NBA Finals would be an incredible achievment for a team that had the 2nd worst record in the league the previous year. That would be possible with Garnett.

And I'm not sure I agree that their defense will be so bad. Garnett is an elite defender. Pierce is also a very good defender (think back to when they were a relevant team). Ray Allen isn't very good, I guess, but with a defensive minded PG (Rondo) and center (Perkins?), their defense would probably be above average. 

If they're going to make these sweeping changes to the roster, they should consider a new coach as well...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Keep in mind they have Pierce and Allen and a bunch of young talent that isn't really that great.


Exactly. The people who argue 'OH, BUT THEY'RE DEALING AWAY THEIR FUTURE!!!' seem to be missing the point.

Really? Their future? Are Gerald Green and Al Jefferson really worth waiting through 3 years of crap basketball for? Keep in mind, they're probably going to show just enough to warrent overpaid contract extensions and you'll have Al Jefferson sitting on the books at near-max money. 

I was a little 'eh' on the #5 pick for Allen trade, but within the context of a later KG deal it makes sense. I think the Heat would go back and deal away their future again if it meant they could have won in 05-06.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

1. This trade screams "Please let me keep my job" from Ainge.
2. This trade also screams "Time to fire McHale."
3. Minnesota does not get enough in this trade. They need draft picks in return.


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

One bright spot for Minnesota in this trade is a lot of money comes off the books next year. They will be in position to get a top tier free agent next year.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

bluefrog said:


> One bright spot for Minnesota in this trade is a lot of money comes off the books next year. They will be in position to get a top tier free agent next year.


What top-tier free agent would want to go there with a bunch of kiddies and long winters?

They will probably use the money (all hale mchale) on 2nd string free agents getting top-tier money and 4th-string scrubs getting 2nd string money.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

bluefrog said:


> One bright spot for Minnesota in this trade is a lot of money comes off the books next year. They will be in position to get a top tier free agent next year.


To play with whom? Jefferson? The ghost of Theo Ratliff?

If this trade goes through, McHale should be McFired. Not like he shouldn't have already been there.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Well if this trade goes through, I will be watching a lot of Celts ball again. I used to love them back in the day, mostly because of family being from Boston and a mutual hatred of LA. But over time I came to hate them, beginning with them selecting Jefferson instead of the Blazers, then they got green instead of Webster, and then just because Ainge has been such a tool. But a trio of Allen, Pierce and Garnett should be great. And I like all three of those players, especially Allen and Garnett.

TWolves get screwed.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2954127
> 
> ESPN says Green and Telfair instead of Rondo.


1080 the Fan this morning said it was Gerald _Wallace_ instead of Gerald Green. :thinking2:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

brian scalabrine to the rescue!!!!!!!!!! time to earn that check son!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

So best case scenario for Boston is that they get to the finals during a 2-3 year window only to get crushed by San Antonio, PHX, or Dallas. I just don't see the value in making this deal for such a small window.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> So best case scenario for Boston is that they get to the finals during a 2-3 year window only to get crushed by San Antonio, PHX, or Dallas. I just don't see the value in making this deal for such a small window.


Don't forget undeserved job security for Ainge and Rivers.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

You don't see why the Celts would do this? Are you nuts?

That team is nothing and going nowhere. With KG they become INSTANT contenders, if even for only 2-3 years. I'd take it in a heartbeat. Beats 2-3 of mediocrity followed by 2-3 years of first round flameouts.

Did McHale wait for the worst deal he could find? This is absolutely horrible for the Wolves.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

We should be able to win our series against the Wolves now. God, they will be awful this year.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

yakbladder said:


> To play with whom? Jefferson? The ghost of Theo Ratliff?
> 
> If this trade goes through, McHale should be McFired. Not like he shouldn't have already been there.


Why fire McHale??

With a ton of cap space, future picks and Jefferson, Green, Foye and Brewer to build around, things are looking up for the T-Wolves. 

This trade works well for both teams...IMO.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Rip City Reign said:


> Why fire McHale??
> 
> With a ton of cap space, future picks and Jefferson, Green, Foye and Brewer to build around, things are looking up for the T-Wolves.
> 
> This trade works well for both teams...IMO.


I agree.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow that is a terrible deal for Minny!!! So it would be...

Jefferson, Green, Rondo and Rat**** for Garnett?!??!??! I would give BIG props to Ainge if he got himself Ray Allen AND Kevin Garnett for his guy Pierce. Paul better LOVE Danny if he pulls this off.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Rip City Reign said:


> Why fire McHale??
> 
> With a ton of cap space, future picks and Jefferson, Green, Foye and Brewer to build around, things are looking up for the T-Wolves.
> 
> This trade works well for both teams...IMO.


1) Brewer has proved nothing in the NBA yet.
2) Yeah, Foye can score. Sometimes. Great.
3) Jefferson, IMO, is the best of the bunch. Even then he's not KG level. I don't care if KG is 31 and only good for 3 more years. He's that much better than the bunch of them.
4) Who knows if it's Green, Wallace, or other. In any event, not worth KG.

McHale had his chances to make a real contender. So many years with KG and he's botched it every time. What makes you think this time it's different?


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Rip City Reign said:


> Why fire McHale??
> 
> With a ton of cap space, future picks and Jefferson, Green, Foye and Brewer to build around, things are looking up for the T-Wolves.
> 
> This trade works well for both teams...IMO.


Trading a hall-of-famer for crap is beyond dumb. Even Mitch Kupchak got 2 allstars for Shaq: Lamar Odom and Caron Butler.

The Wolves essentially become an expansion team with this trade. Cap space? For what, for who? We lucked out with Oden, otherwise who would sign here?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Stevenson said:


> You don't see why the Celts would do this? Are you nuts?
> 
> That team is nothing and going nowhere. With KG they become INSTANT contenders, if even for only 2-3 years. I'd take it in a heartbeat. Beats 2-3 of mediocrity followed by 2-3 years of first round flameouts.
> 
> Did McHale wait for the worst deal he could find? This is absolutely horrible for the Wolves.


Trade away potential to be a solid franchise for a long period of time for potential to be a good franchise for a short period of time...doesn't add up to me.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Stevenson said:


> Trading a hall-of-famer for crap is beyond dumb. Even Mitch Kupchak got 2 allstars for Shaq: Lamar Odom and Caron Butler.
> 
> The Wolves essentially become an expansion team with this trade. Cap space? For what, for who? We lucked out with Oden, otherwise who would sign here?



Jefferson is likely to be an all-star at some point. Odom and Butler weren't all-stars when traded for either.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

LameR said:


> Jefferson is likely to be an all-star at some point. Odom and Butler weren't all-stars when traded for either.


Eastern Conference maybe one day. Not in the West.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> So best case scenario for Boston is that they get to the finals during a 2-3 year window only to get crushed by San Antonio, PHX, or Dallas. I just don't see the value in making this deal for such a small window.


you say this as though there are dozens of teams with a 2-3 year window of finals appearances. 

only two teams every year make it that far, and they often repeat themselves, making it less likely others get in. every team in the league would be thrilled to have such a window*. there are maybe six teams with a realistic shot at the finals every year. this would definitely put Boston among those six teams. 

*except for Portland, of course, which has positioned itself in a few years to have a 7-9 year championship window.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mook said:


> you say this as though there are dozens of teams with a 2-3 year window of finals appearances.
> 
> only two teams every year make it that far, and they often repeat themselves, making it less likely others get in. every team in the league would be thrilled to have such a window*. there are maybe six teams with a realistic shot at the finals every year. this would definitely put Boston among those six teams.
> 
> *except for Portland, of course, which has positioned itself in a few years to have a 7-9 year championship window.


Seriously, Boston has absolutely no window right now, and it's doubtful that they'll have one in the next 10 years the way their team is made up.

They'll be just good enough to screw around in the playoffs and not get any more good draft picks. And then in 3-4 years when Pierce and Allen are decrepit or gone, Al Jefferson and Gerald Green will be their big two... whoopee! Seriously, Al Jefferson might not ever be as good as Zach Randolph and Gerald Green might not ever be as good as Travis Outlaw. Sounds like they'll be back in the tanking race in no time.

You can't build for the future on a team with two veteran All-stars and a handful of mediocre prospects.

If they could trade those mediocre prospects away for a veteran superstar... well, duh.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

If it comes true....good trade for both. Celtics get a short window of time to visit the playoffs; T'Wolves get out from under their heavy weight, as they weren't close to seeing the playoffs with that roster as is (was).

Question: When is KG going to look into the mirror and say "It's time I stood up and led my team deep into the playoffs!"???


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

BenDavis503 said:


> Wow that is a terrible deal for Minny!!! So it would be...
> 
> Jefferson, Green, Rondo and Rat**** for Garnett?!??!??! I would give BIG props to Ainge if he got himself Ray Allen AND Kevin Garnett for his guy Pierce. Paul better LOVE Danny if he pulls this off.


The T-wolves were going nowhere with KG and he was ready to go. This deal gets them:

A young big who has great potential (Jefferson)
A swingman w/great potential (Green)
A solid role player (Gomes) 
Cap fodder (Theo)
and a #1 pick

for a potentially pissed off Hall of Famer

Minny gets to rebuild and Boston will be a championship contender for 3-5 years at the cost of their long term future.

Ainge saves is job while McHale can spin this into a long term win.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I think that a lot of posters are severely underrating Al Jefferson. He had some huge games last year and will only keep getting better. He'll be a nice fit for them if this deal goes down.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The deal is official. Good trade for both teams I think.


This should break on espn anytime if it already hasn't....LOL announcement coming soon


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I would have liked this trade much better for the T'Wolves if they had landed Rondo.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I would have liked this trade much better for the T'Wolves if they had landed Rondo.




I still think they did really well. Remember what LA got back for Shaq.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I still think they did really well. Remember what LA got back for Shaq.




Fair point.

I have heard 3 names thrown around as part of the deal: Gomes, Green, and Telfair. Call them the (sorta) good, the bad, and the ugly. :biggrin: I guess we will just have to wait and see which 2 it really is.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> The deal is official. Good trade for both teams I think.
> 
> 
> This should break on espn anytime if it already hasn't....LOL announcement coming soon



Wow, you're getting less and less daring with your 'insider' guesses. Way to go out on a limb with this one...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Wow, you're getting less and less daring with your 'insider' guesses. Way to go out on a limb with this one...


So I see how it is, MM tried to feed us a little inside info once and it didn't work out, so now you take a shot at him!:azdaja: 

Shouldn't somebody named Prozach spend more time on the Knicks board?:biggrin:


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

assuming the deal does come soon... it seems like Boston suddenly becomes a desirable place to play. I could see Ainge getting guys like Webber, Mutombo or Boykins (or any decent FAs that are left), and actually have a shot in the East. A little more tweaking, and he could have a team like Detroit was a few years ago. 

it is Ainge though, so who knows


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> So I see how it is, MM tried to feed us a little inside info once and it didn't work out, so now you take a shot at him!:azdaja:
> 
> Shouldn't somebody named Prozach spend more time on the Knicks board?:biggrin:



Please, speak when you're spoken to. 

He's a big boy, I don't think he needs you to be his knight in shining armor. 

And no I was not holding a rolling pin while I took my 'shot', I was pleasantly smirking and had a halo around my head.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Rip City Reign said:


> Minny gets to rebuild and Boston will be a championship contender for 3-5 years



i'd bet money they won't be due to chemistry issues and lack of depth, possibly combined with one or more key injuries.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> i'd bet money they won't be due to chemistry issues and lack of depth, possibly combined with one or more key injuries.


I think the leader has to be Pierce, followed by KG, then Allen. Pierce has the killer instinct to close games. KG, like Shaq, is great from the 1st-3rd quarter, but needs a closer (Kobe/Wade) to win games.

Pierce is a closer, KG a lead guy and Allen wields the dagger. They have a nice mix and now just need guys to fit in around them.

Calling Robert Horry....


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

I dont think they'll have any issues with chemistry. 
Kg, ray, and pierce have all played with ball hogs and have shared the ball very well.

KG - spree, cassell, ricky... i mean its obvious kg wont have an issue with chemistry. everyone around the league wants to play with him... 

ray allen - played with big dog glenn robinson and cassell in milwaukee, then played with gary payton... he had no problem passing the ball. ray is a vet and wants to win. 

pierce.. he played with toine walker. nuff said.

regardless of their past... all 3 of these guys will be revamped and reenergized. ready to win and hungry again. they'll make it work. they are unselfish guys to begin with... not ego hungry. 
it'll be fine


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

but how is KG a hall of famer? i just dont see it


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> but how is KG a hall of famer? i just dont see it


Don't get out much?

KG is a near lock Hall of Famer NOW.

Probability rating of 98% acording to this:
http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/g/garneke01.html

He is 27th all time NBA in rebounds.

He is 21st all time NBA in RPG.

He is 76th all time NBA is Assists. And did it as a Forward.

He is 50th all time NBA in Steals.

He is 27th all time NBA in Blocks.

He is 36th all time NBA in BPG.

He is 40th all time NBA in Points.

He is 15th all time NBA in Player Efficiency Rating (PER)

He is 14th all time NBA in Player Wins rating.

How is that not a Hall of Fame career?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> but how is KG a hall of famer? i just dont see it


Are you serious? He has been MVP, 10-time NBA All-Star, All-Star Game MVP, 8-time All-NBA, 8-time All-Defensive, 2-time NBA regular-season leader in PER, 4-time NBA regular-season leader in rebounds per game... I mean he is the guy who lead NBA in points and catch 13,9 rebounds a game during the same season... KG is lock for HOF.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It's a good trade in that it's the best possible deal they could have gotten for KG.

It's a poor trade because they could have gotten more a year ago and McHale waited too long.

The problem with this deal from the Wolves end is, the outcome of the trade is completely dependant upon how much they re-sign Green and Jefferson for. If they overpay for both, they're screwed in a brand new, refreshing type of way.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

abwowang said:


> ray allen - played with big dog glenn robinson and cassell in milwaukee, then played with gary payton... he had no problem passing the ball. ray is a vet and wants to win.


Allen never played with Payton....they were traded for each other.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

It's good for the NBA to have Zach and KG heading East. The balance of power shifts a little. Now it might be too hard for Zach to make the All Star team again! This also gives Oden a better chance of making it. This is an amazing amazing deal tha probably makes Boston fans forget about missing out on Oden. Boston may win it all with this deal. McHale helped his old team.

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

And Ray Allen.

And Rashard Lewis.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

So . . . anyone know the gun laws in Minnesota?

:rocket:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

lol yeah just how far has he gone in the playoffs?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> lol yeah just how far has he gone in the playoffs?


I can't believe you're arguing about whether Garnett is a HOF'er or not.

Have you ever actually seen him play or looked up his numbers? Not to mention, he's been to the Western Conference finals.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Am I to understand that we could have got Garnett for Telfair. :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Am I to understand that we could have got Garnett for Telfair. :biggrin:


:lol:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> This is from Fox sports, so take it FWIW.
> 
> Fox is claiming confirmation from 3 sources that a T'Wolves/Celtics deal is going down in the next 48 hours.
> 
> ...


Well, it looks like the deal is done. Seems Fox Sports not only had the story right, they beat everybody else in reporting it. But of course they're a lousy news organization and can't be trusted. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2956103


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Don't get out much?
> 
> KG is a near lock Hall of Famer NOW.
> 
> ...



Guess it depends on what league you're in. :whoknows: 

Roger Maris - *STILL #1 all time American League Baseball Single-Season Home Run Record *(and ONLY player in both leagues ever to accomplish it without steroids).


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> It's good for the NBA to have Zach and KG heading East. The balance of power shifts a little. Now it might be too hard for Zach to make the All Star team again! This also gives Oden a better chance of making it. This is an amazing amazing deal tha probably makes Boston fans forget about missing out on Oden. *Boston may win it all with this deal.* McHale helped his old team.
> 
> Go Blazers


This Boston team will have a difficult time reaching the NBA finals IMO....you have to have a good bench, good role players, and good defense in the playoffs...this Boston squad has none of those. Unless Ainge can sing some players to shore up their bench I might rate it as the weakest in the entire league.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

From Hollingers chat today at espn:



> Miles(Fairview Heights, IL): Since the Celtics now have Garnett, specifically, who should they sign to complete the roster?
> 
> SportsNation John Hollinger: I think the one guy they have to make a run at is Ime Udoka. Celts really need a wing defender and Ime doesn't need the ball and can knock down open shots. PG and C are the other needs -- Brevin Knight should be at the top of the list in the first category, I'd say P.J. Brown and Chris Webber would be high on the second list.


I think Ime would be a great addition for Boston. He could possibly be the 4th best player on that team.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

First they said you need at least two stars to win a championship, then they said at least three. Now you need a complete team with everything clicking. I think Garnett, Pierce, and Allen have as good a shot as anyone else to win the championship in the next three years. At least with their names combined, I would certainly hope so.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i think you have to at least go to the finals to be considered a HOF!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> i think you have to at least go to the finals to be considered a HOF!


Your criteria is a little bit bogus than.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Well, it looks like the deal is done. Seems Fox Sports not only had the story right, they beat everybody else in reporting it. But of course they're a lousy news organization and can't be trusted.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2956103


Fox Sports and Fox news are two separate entities. But yes, both are second rate. ESPN reported it first.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Fox Sports reported Rondo's [false] inclusion in the deal. ESPN was the first _major_ newssite to have it correct [minus Gomes, but close enough].


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Premier said:


> Fox Sports reported Rondo's [false] inclusion in the deal. ESPN was the first _major_ newssite to have it correct [minus Gomes, but close enough].


Huh? If both news stories were off by just one player, then Fox was just as "close" to getting it right as ESPN was.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Fox Sports and Fox news are two separate entities. But yes, both are second rate. ESPN reported it first.


Then I guess the New York Times is "third rate" since they reported it after both Fox Sports and ESPN.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Premier said:


> Fox Sports reported Rondo's [false] inclusion in the deal. ESPN was the first _major_ newssite to have it correct [minus Gomes, but close enough].


:lol:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Then I guess the New York Times is "third rate" since they reported it after both Fox Sports and ESPN.


I never claimed New York Times is a good media outlet. I just claimed that Fox News is full of ****.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I just think Boston overpaid here. Al Jeff is ONLY 21 and put up 16 and 11..KG wil prolly get 22 and 12..is that realy THAT much of a difference? Not to mention they gave away Ryan Gomes, who I really liked as a complimentary player, AND 2 1sts in 2009. One of those 1sts was Minny's, because of the Wally World deal. We all know Minny will still stink by then. I could care less about Theo, Bassy (sorrybud), and Green. Green is an enigma who I don't think will ever get it. Boston also dealt away a great crafty vet in Delonte for Ray. Sure they have a nice big 3 now, but they are lacking on the defensive side of the ball and depth. Outside of Tony Allen, should any of their bench be in the NBA?
If Miami is healthy I would take their duo over the big 3, as both teams bench are terrible. I also like Chicago and Detroit. I'm not sure Bron can carry the Cavs again, so they would be my wildcard. For the Celts to make a legit push for the finals, they need to sign a vet point guard or trade for one and get some serious front court help. You know you have issues if Kendrick Perkins is your starting 5.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jefferson's stats were inflated. He was in a contract [extension] year. He was the top scoring option. Opposing teams didn't have to try to defeat the Cetlics. He didn't use any energy on defense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Huh? If both news stories were off by just one player, then Fox was just as "close" to getting it right as ESPN was.


Neither had Gomes. Fox Sports made an error by including Rondo. They made another error by not including Gomes. ESPN's only eror was not including Gomes. I'm sure you can understand... ...right?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Premier said:


> Jefferson's stats were inflated. He was in a contract [extension] year. He was the top scoring option. Opposing teams didn't have to try to defeat the Cetlics. He didn't use any energy on defense.


I still think they are better suited for keeping Big Al. He still has 10 years of great ball left in him, whereas KG has 3? Boston is truely in an All or Nothing mode right now.
Honestly, I haven't liked any of the moves Boston has made in the offseason. I would have kept 5 and taken Jeff Green(future stud)...used Pierce,Ratliffs contract, and Green to acquire future picks and young players. In the East, if youare patient you can dominate it. Besides Chicago and Toronto, no East team shows great promise with their young players. This big 3 reminds me of the one Houston had in 95-96 with Barkley,Drexler, and Olajuwon. Obviously those 3 are older than Boston's, but neither team had a bench and I just don't think it will work. Boston now has no picks in 2009 and in 2-3 years are left with zero youth.
Who knows? I could be wrong and Boston wins in spite of no bench or frontoucrt help(sans Garnett)...but I hate to see teams put all their chips into one or 2 years...the Blazers did that in 2001 and paid dearly (One Team One Dream stuff)..as we are now FINALLY starting to come out of rebuilding mode, but it took some great drafting and a lot of luck to be where we are at now.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Well, it looks like the deal is done. Seems Fox Sports not only had the story right, they beat everybody else in reporting it. But of course they're a lousy news organization and can't be trusted.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2956103


uhhhmmmmm, Fox Sports has no connection with Fox News (which is not, in fact, a lousy new organization but in fact an excellent propaganda organization... which can't be trusted) other than that they're both owned by the same guy.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I still think they are better suited for keeping Big Al. He still has 10 years of great ball left in him, whereas KG has 3? Boston is truely in an All or Nothing mode right now.
> Honestly, I haven't liked any of the moves Boston has made in the offseason. I would have kept 5 and taken Jeff Green(future stud)...used Pierce,Ratliffs contract, and Green to acquire future picks and young players. In the East, if youare patient you can dominate it. Besides Chicago and Toronto, no East team shows great promise with their young players. This big 3 reminds me of the one Houston had in 95-96 with Barkley,Drexler, and Olajuwon. Obviously those 3 are older than Boston's, but neither team had a bench and I just don't think it will work. Boston now has no picks in 2009 and in 2-3 years are left with zero youth.
> Who knows? I could be wrong and Boston wins in spite of no bench or frontoucrt help(sans Garnett)...but I hate to see teams put all their chips into one or 2 years...the Blazers did that in 2001 and paid dearly (One Team One Dream stuff)..as we are now FINALLY starting to come out of rebuilding mode, but it took some great drafting and a lot of luck to be where we are at now.


I love the Garnett deal for Boston.

At some point you have to stop building for the future and aim to win. The point of building is to maybe be able to put together a winner down the road. But if you have the option of winning now, why wait?

Will Boston win a title with these 3? I dunno, maybe, maybe not. But they have a chance, they have a shot. If they did not make this trade they had no chance of winning a ring this year, and a very remote chance of winning one down the road. This deal gives them a better chance then I believe they would ever have by building around Al Jefferson for title runs in the distant future. 

Al is a nice prospect, but he is not an MVP candidate. He is not going to lead a team to a championship like Duncan or Shaq. Garnett may not lead the Celtics all the way, but he has a chance.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Stepping Razor said:


> Fox Sports has no connection with Fox News . . . other than that they're both owned by the same guy.


Well, some would say that's a pretty good connection. But I'm really addressing whether or not Fox Sports can be trusted, which was brought up by the first post of this thread. I've never seen anything that suggests to me that Fox Sports is a bad source for sports news, have you?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I like this deal for both teams, especially with the T-wolves also getting Gomes and the 1st round picks.

Boston needs to sign some solid role players, and Celtic fans better hope that none of the "Big 3" get hurt. If even one of them goes down with a serious injury, they dont have the depth to recover.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Stepping Razor said:


> uhhhmmmmm, Fox Sports has no connection with Fox News (which is not, in fact, a lousy new organization but in fact an *excellent propaganda organization*... which can't be trusted) other than that they're both owned by the same guy.



I agree, but that's different from every other News organization including CNN, how? They all have agendas that aren't very hidden.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ProZach said:


> I agree, but that's different from every other News organization including CNN, how? They all have agendas that aren't very hidden.


It's not an agenda if it's a liberal agenda. It's just "news."


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> It's not an agenda if it's a liberal agenda. It's just "news."


How can you claim sanity and still defend Foxnews as a reputable source of news? Their political analysts are Anne Coulter and Bernie Goldberg.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

ProZach said:


> I agree, but that's different from every other News organization including CNN, how? They all have agendas that aren't very hidden.


Fox News is the only "news" organization that is an appendage of a political party. CNN (and other outlets of the so-called "liberal media") have no such links to the Democratic Party. Fox News was created for, and continues to exist for, the sole purpose of enhancing Republican power. Some CNN reporters are surely biased toward the left but the institution serves no comparable purpose. If anything, CNN has in the last decade tacked massively from the center to the right in a vain attempt to appeal to the Fox News audience. (Glenn Beck, anyone?) Which is stupid, for CNN, because the Fox News audience has to continue to insist, despite all evidence, that CNN has liberal bias in order to justify Fox News's far-right, propagandistic "balancing."

Anyways, back to basketball... Kevin McHale is the worst GM evah!

Stepping Razor


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Stepping Razor said:


> Fox News is the only "news" organization that is an appendage of a political party. CNN (and other outlets of the so-called "liberal media") have no such links to the Democratic Party. Fox News was created for, and continues to exist for, the sole purpose of enhancing Republican power. Some CNN reporters are surely biased toward the left but the institution serves no comparable purpose. *If anything, CNN has in the last decade tacked massively from the center to the right in a vain attempt to appeal to the Fox News audience.* (Glenn Beck, anyone?) Which is stupid, for CNN, because the Fox News audience has to continue to insist, despite all evidence, that CNN has liberal bias in order to justify Fox News's far-right, propagandistic "balancing."


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


...Yeah, Kevin Mchale isn't that good.


----------

